

Ask HN: Recommended domain name registrar - frapbot

I&#x27;m planning to get my own domain this month. Any suggestions?
======
jeffmould
I have no complaints with Namecheap.

------
workhere-io
Gandi or Namecheap.

Namecheap is cheaper than Gandi when it comes to .com domains. However,
Gandi's domains include IMAP/POP (1 GB) hosted in France, and they have more
TLDs than Namecheap.

------
laxk
[https://gandi.net](https://gandi.net)

~~~
dangrossman
Same word of caution I always give in these threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5085850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5085850)

------
mchannon
For quickie or throwaway projects, dot.tk is pretty useful.

I use Namecheap for everything else, but when my budget is $0, dot.tk works
just fine.

------
anthony_franco
I use Dreamhost. Free private domain registration. They also have two factor
authentication to protect your account.

------
esw
Hover, Gandi and Namecheap are the suggestions you're likely to get here.
They're all fine.

------
photoGrant
Hover always seemed best for me. Loved that I could call and get an immediate
answer.

------
mattwritescode
namecheap and gandi do it for me.

